# Insulin (How and when)



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Seen this post on EF, very easy reading for people who dont get insulin, its not mine, a guy called pinnacle wrote it.

This post is just a simple guide for first time insulin users to follow in a safe, and effective manner.

I urge you to invest in a glucometer. This will give you a close estimation of where your BG(Blood Glucose) levels are (Safe Zone 70-90,but independent upon each individual).You want to take in adequate amounts of carbs, but not too much. As the excess will be stored as fat. And yes, if you aren't careful, you can add quite a bit of excess body fat. As you'll see in my dosing example below, we drop carbs slightly as to not to acquire excess BF.

As you already might know. The basic rule is 10g Dextrose to 1 iu of insulin. Now the trick is to get in tune with your body so to take advantage of the insulin spike, which allows nutrients to be shuttled to the muscle cells rapidly, doing so without taking in excess carbs which equates to body fat.

Below is a 30 day cycle(which is recommended) for insulin. I don't use insulin on off days from the gym. Some like to use insulin on off days in the morning to fight off the catabolic state we're in upon awakening. I feel upon awakening in the morning a shake consisting of Whey/Dextrose would be sufficient in bringing you out of this catabolic state from fasting over an 8 hour period while sleeping. Remember, you can become insulin insensitive if abused. So by running insulin on training days only reduces that threat.

I'll use the 5 day training split as an example here. That will give you 20 days "on" insulin.

Day 1 : 5 iu insulin/50g Dextrose

Day 2 : 5 iu insulin/50g Dextrose

Day 3 : 5 iu insulin/50g Dextrose

Congratulations!! You've survived thus far. I assume(hope) you've been monitoring your BG levels. You probably have noticed that you are in the higher range using 50g of dextrose PWO. Now it's time to drop the carbs slightly. Don't fret. This should be more than ample amounts(of carbs) to get you through to your PPWO meal.

Day 4 : 5 iu insulin/40g Dextrose

Day 5 : 5 iu insulin/40g Dextrose

At this point you should have a good idea of how you react with insulin in terms of BG levels vs. carb intake .

Let's up the dose&#8230;&#8230;

Day 6 : 6 iu insulin/50g Dextrose

Day 7 : 6 iu insulin/50g Dextrose

By this point in time you should be feeling good(ie;more confident),but still respectful to insulin. Let's test the waters for 3 days to give you the feel of things. By that I mean we'll drop the carb intake slightly so you can find a comfortable ratio in regards to iu's vs. carbs per gram.

Day 8 : 6 iu insulin/40g Dextrose

Day 9 : 6 iu insulin/40g Dextrose

Day 10 : 6 iu insulin/40g Dextrose

Now, the above ratio's are safe and effective. You can stop right here and continue on for the next 10 days at the above doses/ratio's. Or you can move forward slightly.

Day 11 : 7 iu insulin/50g Dextrose

Day 12 : 7 iu insulin/50g Dextrose

Day 13 : 7 iu insulin/50g Dextrose

Day 14 : 7 iu insulin/50g Dextrose

Day 15 : & iu insulin/50g Dextrose

If you felt confident with the above protocol.You could experiment on days 14-15 and drop your dextrose to 40g.If you do so, please monitor your BG levels every 15 minutes or so. And have glucose tabs, or another source of quick carbs handy (like orange juice) to stave off any possible signs of hypoglycemia. Don't panic should this happen,just drink a glass of orange juice, or similar, and in 10 minutes the symptoms will have subsided.

Ok, on to your final week.

Day 16 : 8 iu insulin/60g Dextrose

Day 17 : 8 iu insulin/60g Dextrose

Day 18 : 8 iu insulin/60g Dextrose

Day 19 : 8 iu insulin/60g Dextrose

Day 20 : 8 iu insulin/60g Dextrose

Congratulations! You just completed your first cycle/experience with insulin in a safe an effective manner. I stopped at 8 iu's, Being that is enough to get your feet wet with the drug. You can experiment later on. This was simply a guide.

One last thing. Guys ask "Which way is better?" To take your Whey/Dextrose in one shake, or Dextrose first, and whey 15 minutes later"?

Bottom line is, it's just preference.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

typical american approach.

pointless starting at 5iu, as you can do 3iu without any carbs (its how you get into keto, 3iu every 4 hours with no carbs!).

also you spend half your time at low level (5-6 iu) and all you do is decrease your insulin sensitivity.... what a waste... and doesn't make it any safer.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> typical american approach.
> 
> pointless starting at 5iu, as you can do 3iu without any carbs (its how you get into keto, 3iu every 4 hours with no carbs!).
> 
> also you spend half your time at low level (5-6 iu) and all you do is decrease your insulin sensitivity.... what a waste... and doesn't make it any safer.


Worked for half the people on that forum pretty well


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

not saying it won't work.. more that results are less than just starting on 8iu.. with no increase in safety for the ramp up.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> not saying it won't work.. more that results are less than just starting on 8iu.. with no increase in safety for the ramp up.


What would you suggest as a 20 - 30 day cycle mate, always interested in your posts. I have used slin before and to be honest i only ever went to about 6iu sometimes twice a day. Want to use again soon.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

what slin would you be using in this protocol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> What would you suggest as a 20 - 30 day cycle mate, always interested in your posts. I have used slin before and to be honest i only ever went to about 6iu sometimes twice a day. Want to use again soon.


i'd recommend using 'slin EOD, 3x day (1 of those pwo). in 30 days you should put on about 10lbs.. even without AAS.. if you use T3 at 50-100mcg, you'll gain more muscle, and not get as fat:

The thyroid gland controls how quickly the body uses energy, makes proteins, and controls how sensitive the body should be to other hormones.

from:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thyroid

I'd start at 8iu each shot, and no more than 10iu- if you need more than that, you need 4 weeks of using glucophage(metformin) 1500mg/day to regain sensitivity, and then do 'slin again.



siovrhyl said:


> what slin would you be using in this protocol


the posted protocol (from the OP), is for short/fast acting 'slin. Even the 3xday protocol I prefer is based on the short/fast acting 'slin; use novorapid or humalog


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Have I understood that correctly? You suggest 3x8iu EOD?

My mrs gets humalog prescribed as she's diabetic and as she uses an insulin pump and gets far too much insulin on prescription she does throw quite a bit away so I've often considered dabbling :-D glucogel and BG monitor also no problem as she has these too en masse!


----------

